# Just bought a Sheraton Flex plan, still debating on rescind... (2017)



## Daisy63 (Nov 18, 2017)

I know people will say this is a bad deal, get out now.  Please help me here.  I don't like to stay in a vacation resort like the one we stayed this time (Sheraton Vistana Village) and this flex plan does provide the flexibility to convert points to starpoints.  I bought a biennial plan with 51,700 points for $10,340.  In theory, it can convert to 25850 starpoints (and each star point is worth about $0.03).  It still seems like a good deal to me that I (or my kids) can get infinite starpoints for $10,340 plus maintenance fees with an option to get unlimited getaway deals...  But on the other hand, I feel something is not right.  I didn't see many discussions on how this Flex plan works.  I personally love SPG hotels (Sheraton brands) and that's why I bought this flex plan.  One thing I was concerned is the maintenance fees but they told me it's 1.8% increase in the past 15 years and this flex plan uses the combinations of 6 properties so in theory maintenance fees should be reasonable.  However the growth rate of maintenance fees is not mentioned in the contract so I know they probably lied to me.  Should I really rescind?


----------



## WBP (Nov 18, 2017)

Daisy63 said:


> I know people will say this is a bad deal, get out now.  Please help me here.  I don't like to stay in a vacation resort like the one we stayed this time (Sheraton Vistana Village) and this flex plan does provide the flexibility to convert points to starpoints.  I bought a biennial plan with 51,700 points for $10,340.  In theory, it can convert to 25850 starpoints (and each star point is worth about $0.03).  It still seems like a good deal to me that I (or my kids) can get infinite starpoints for $10,340 plus maintenance fees with an option to get unlimited getaway deals...  But on the other hand, I feel something is not right.  I didn't see many discussions on how this Flex plan works.  I personally love SPG hotels (Sheraton brands) and that's why I bought this flex plan.  One thing I was concerned is the maintenance fees but they told me it's 1.8% increase in the past 15 years and this flex plan uses the combinations of 6 properties so in theory maintenance fees should be reasonable.  However the growth rate of maintenance fees is not mentioned in the contract so I know they probably lied to me.  Should I really rescind?



Of course something is not right, your intuition is flawless.

Rescind as quickly as you can. Follow the rescission instructions to the letter; they are clearly stated in your contract, or Public Offering Statement. Use USPS Certified Mail, do not communicate with Vistana by telephone or email, and whatever you do, don't open the door for any further discussion with those characters, they've already taken advantage of you once.


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 18, 2017)

If you want Starpoints, go and apply for an American SPG card.  It will take care of your Starpoint needs!


----------



## Daisy63 (Nov 18, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> If you want Starpoints, go and apply for an American SPG card.  It will take care of your Starpoint needs!


I actually have SPG cards and maybe 150,000 points.. I was being greedy.... I think I'll mail in my rescind letter tomorrow.  However, I still can't find a specific session on Cancellation or Rescission policy on all the documents I got.  Only one short paragraph saying it has to be a written notice....


----------



## okwiater (Nov 18, 2017)

Starpoints are only worth 2-3 cents and can regularly be purchased for under 3 cents. Why pay $10k for the privilege?


----------



## Daisy63 (Nov 18, 2017)

okwiater said:


> Starpoints are only worth 2-3 cents and can regularly be purchased for under 3 cents. Why pay $10k for the privilege?


Because you can only purchase 30000 points each year.... so it seems like a privilege to be able to get it forever.... (but I should trust my instinct!)


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 18, 2017)

I bought 40K this year through SPG.com at 35% discount (first batch was 30K and then recently another offer to allow us to buy another 10K).  We got it for both my husband and myself... and transferred everything to my account.  Much cheaper way to obtain SPG points than buying a timeshare from developer to convert to SPG points.


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 18, 2017)

Flex has not been around for that long (only the past 12-24 months)... the increase of 1.8% over 15 years is an outright lie.  When you want to sell the Flex points, there is 0 value as the Staroption and Starpoint components do not transfer on resale.  You need to rescind now.


----------



## Daisy63 (Nov 18, 2017)

I think I'm going to do it (rescind) but at the same time a little nervous about making any mistake here....  I can't seem to find a specific session on contract regarding rescission/cancellation and was worried I might miss something.


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 18, 2017)

Daisy63 said:


> I think I'm going to do it (rescind) but at the same time a little nervous about making any mistake here....  I can't seem to find a specific session on contract regarding rescission/cancellation and was worried I might miss something.


Were you given paper documentation or on a CD or Kindle?  It is definitely in there somewhere.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 18, 2017)

It will be 1 short, nondescript paragraph.

All the details about how to rescind:  https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/faq-rescinding-canceling-a-timeshare-purchase.74493/


----------



## Daisy63 (Nov 18, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> It will be 1 short, nondescript paragraph.
> 
> All the details about how to rescind:  https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/faq-rescinding-canceling-a-timeshare-purchase.74493/


thanks so much.


----------



## Daisy63 (Nov 18, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> Were you given paper documentation or on a CD or Kindle?  It is definitely in there somewhere.


I have some paper documents and a kindle.  Speaking of that, I'm wondering if I should return the Kindle tomorrow before I leave but I don't want to talk to them again.  
i found a paragraph above my signature stating
You may cancel the purchase agreement without any penalty or obligation within 10 calendar days after the date you sign the purchase agreement or the date on which you receive the last of all documents required to be give to you pursuant to Section 721.07(6), Florida Statutes, whichever is later.  If you decide to cancel the purchase agreement, you must notify the seller in writing of your intent to cancel.  Your notice of cancellation shall be effective on the date sent and shall be sent to Sheraton Flex Vacation......

is this it?  Do I just follow the instruction discussed in this forum?


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 18, 2017)

Yes, you need to follow the instruction exactly as stated in your contract.   Make sure you send it with tracking.  If I were you, I would drop the Kindle off with the Timeshare sales office front desk with a note.  They won't give you any hassle.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 18, 2017)

Don't drop the Kindle off - just mail it back, insured.  If you go back to sales, you will face an awkward scene where they try to talk you out of it. 

Yes, follow these instructions and use the address in your documents:  https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/faq-rescinding-canceling-a-timeshare-purchase.74493/


----------



## Daisy63 (Nov 18, 2017)

thank you very much for your advice.  I've drafted the letter and will mail it when I get back.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Nov 19, 2017)

Daisy63 said:


> thank you very much for your advice.  I've drafted the letter and will mail it when I get back.



The time to rescind is short.  I don't know the Florida rule, but don't take any chances on missing it.  You have $10,340 at stake; mail the letter now and relax the rest of your vacation.  Too many things can get you off track if you wait until you are home to mail it.


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 19, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> Don't drop the Kindle off - just mail it back, insured.  If you go back to sales, you will face an awkward scene where they try to talk you out of it.
> 
> Yes, follow these instructions and use the address in your documents:  https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/faq-rescinding-canceling-a-timeshare-purchase.74493/


I have dropped off an entire binder - when they still used paper, at the front desk and it was pretty much hassle free.  Vistana is not a Westgate or something like that.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 19, 2017)

For $86.00 I get 10,000 Starpoints.  For $860.00, I get 100,000 Starpoints.  You are getting 30,000 for how much in MF's?  Time to re-think your plan and learn other ways of building points.  I outlined this in another Vistana thread.  I will look for the post and post the link.

Post # 6: https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...tin-desert-willow-villas.264381/#post-2066711


----------



## Akskyw (Nov 21, 2017)

We were convinced to give up our EOY Nanea for Cabo at 162,000 staroptions. Now we want to rescind , does that mean we lose our Nanea too? Or revert back to what we had. We just don’t want to spend another $24000 ish right now.


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 21, 2017)

Akskyw said:


> We were convinced to give up our EOY Nanea for Cabo at 162,000 staroptions. Now we want to rescind , does that mean we lose our Nanea too? Or revert back to what we had. We just don’t want to spend another $24000 ish right now.


As long as you rescind within the stipulated period, your ownership at Nanea will be left intact.


----------



## leandro.santos (Oct 27, 2018)

Daisy63 said:


> I have some paper documents and a kindle.  Speaking of that, I'm wondering if I should return the Kindle tomorrow before I leave but I don't want to talk to them again.
> i found a paragraph above my signature stating
> You may cancel the purchase agreement without any penalty or obligation within 10 calendar days after the date you sign the purchase agreement or the date on which you receive the last of all documents required to be give to you pursuant to Section 721.07(6), Florida Statutes, whichever is later.  If you decide to cancel the purchase agreement, you must notify the seller in writing of your intent to cancel.  Your notice of cancellation shall be effective on the date sent and shall be sent to Sheraton Flex Vacation......
> 
> is this it?  Do I just follow the instruction discussed in this forum?


 Daisy63, I have the same issue as you did, but I'm back to my country in Brazil, but I'm still inside the 10 days period to cancel, I have a question about your cancellation letter, what kind of information did you wrote there, I'm afraid about miss some information and don't get my cancellation and loose the opportunity, was a simple letter? Did you put the purchase agreement number? thank you for your help or anyone else who can help me.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 27, 2018)

leandro.santos said:


> Daisy63, I have the same issue as you did, but I'm back to my country in Brazil, but I'm still inside the 10 days period to cancel, I have a question about your cancellation letter, what kind of information did you wrote there, I'm afraid about miss some information and don't get my cancellation and loose the opportunity, was a simple letter? Did you put the purchase agreement number? thank you for your help or anyone else who can help me.


That person hasn't been back to TUG in almost a year. So I don't think they will respond. Your letter only needs to be simple and to the point. DO include any reference numbers so they know exactly what contract it applies to. Also be sure that everyone that signed the contract signs the recission letter.


----------



## leandro.santos (Oct 27, 2018)

Dioxide45 thank you so much for being so fast in helping me, Must be a hand write letter? Can I send a copy of my purchase agreement to help them find and cancel my contract easily? Do you have any model that I could copy?
My main concern about the sheraton Flex was the price that they charged me versus the price that I found online, after getting home.


----------



## leandro.santos (Oct 27, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> That person hasn't been back to TUG in almost a year. So I don't think they will respond. Your letter only needs to be simple and to the point. DO include any reference numbers so they know exactly what contract it applies to. Also be sure that everyone that signed the contract signs the recission letter.


Dioxide45 thank you so much for being so fast in helping me, Must be a hand write letter? Can I send a copy of my purchase agreement to help them find and cancel my contract easily? Do you have any model that I could copy?
My main concern about the sheraton Flex, was the price that they charged me versus the price that I found online, after getting home.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 27, 2018)

leandro.santos said:


> Dioxide45 thank you so much for being so fast in helping me, Must be a hand write letter? Can I send a copy of my purchase agreement to help them find and cancel my contract easily? Do you have any model that I could copy?
> My main concern about the sheraton Flex was the price that they charged me versus the price that I found online, after getting home.


It can be handwritten or typed. You certainly can include a copy of your agreement, but be sure to keep a copy for yourself. Here is a link to a free TUG Advice article with some sample language for the letter.

https://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/cancel_timeshare_purchase.html

Given that you are mailing from Brazil, I would perhaps also suggest some other method of delivery. What exactly does the contract say on how to deliver it? Is there also a fax or email option? Send my courier/mail and also some other method if there is one provided.


----------



## leandro.santos (Oct 27, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> It can be handwritten or typed. You certainly can include a copy of your agreement, but be sure to keep a copy for yourself. Here is a link to a free TUG Advice article with some sample language for the letter.
> 
> https://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/cancel_timeshare_purchase.html
> 
> Given that you are mailing from Brazil, I would perhaps also suggest some other method of delivery. What exactly does the contract say on how to deliver it? Is there also a fax or email option? Send my courier/mail and also some other method if there is one provided.


Perfect, I will keep a copy, is only by mail, but I will send on monday on a fast delivery, probably will be on wednesday there.


----------



## leandro.santos (Oct 29, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> It can be handwritten or typed. You certainly can include a copy of your agreement, but be sure to keep a copy for yourself. Here is a link to a free TUG Advice article with some sample language for the letter.
> 
> https://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/cancel_timeshare_purchase.html
> 
> Given that you are mailing from Brazil, I would perhaps also suggest some other method of delivery. What exactly does the contract say on how to deliver it? Is there also a fax or email option? Send my courier/mail and also some other method if there is one provided.


Dioxide, I sent today the cancellation letter by mail, during the 10 days cancellation period, but I would like also tho send all the information (because I took photos of the mail, documents and the receipt) to them by e-mail do you or anyone else have the e-mail of the Sheraton Flex Vacation from the Sheraton Vistana Villages Resort? Thank You so much


----------



## cvelasco (Nov 11, 2018)

We just bought and I am afraid we were sold a flex program to upgrade our existing paid off weeks. We were told it is much more flexible to use by going through interval just like the spg program. We were told we could book any resort with points. Is this only through interval? I see one tug people are selling flex so I am guessing the 15000 was way too much to spend to convert. Yikes don't see rescission paperwork in packet!


----------



## cvelasco (Nov 11, 2018)

Also told they will not be offering this " deal " for long as the price per point will triple to exchange. Sales pitch was flex program does not have to pass to heirs upon death and our original timeshare does. Is it true your children have to accept your timeshare when you die. I think I need to do more research before this purchase.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Nov 11, 2018)

Rescind now. Your heirs are not required to accept your timeshare Total lie

Hurry before your deadline else you will be locked in.

Good luck.

P.S. With the Marriott acquisition of ILG/Vistana  IMO I would wait and see what happens to the programs before buying any more.


----------



## cvelasco (Nov 11, 2018)

So we just got pitched the new merger flex option to buy Marriott access with points. We would "upgrade" our 3 sheraton weeks to get flex points and easier access to resorts via interval. 15grand to upgrade. Will be sending rescission letter. Not convinced it is a good deal.Sales person sales marriott only offering for limited time but it looks like this program has been around awhile. Paperwork all days sheraton flex nothing about Marriott.

_[Duplicate post/topic; moved from Marriott forum. - SueDonJ]_


----------



## Venter (Nov 11, 2018)

Others can chime in to correct me if I am wrong. I understand that a Flex point = a Staroption = an Interval point. Therefore the cost of a week will be whatever the interval points chart dictate for a week in a certain season and size.

This article shows the points charts for Marriott, Hyatt and Starwood.
http://www.thetimeshareguru.com/blo...rams-for-exchanging-in-interval-international
One can deposit all your points and even combine them from year to year as far as I understand.  I think points have to be used within two years though.

I have been looking into acquiring points because, I live in Denver now and have three resorts within driving distance where I can use them. We stayed at Sheraton Steamboat using an AC trading into a mud week and really liked the resort. I had a 10min sit down with a sales rep who pitched points. The cost however was quite prohibitive.

I think that one can actually have a small saving in MFs if you own mid season weeks. The saving is significant if you own a low season week but you definately loose out if you own a high season week. I was quoted an MF of .01525/point.

The negatives are that points are voluntary which means I cannot use it for Staroptions exchanges if bought resale. However, if I pay Interval fees, I may be able to snag a week at one of the other resorts like Lagunamar by using my points in Interval. One of the positives for me is that I can book 12-8 months out before other Staroptions owners can at one of the 8 resorts within the system(Please note that if you bought from the developer or paid to 'upgrade' you can make the same booking to any of the other resorts in the system making use of Staroptions from 8 months out). This is only relevant because I can make use of the three resorts close to me, especially during high season booking into a ski week. The other thing I like is that I can make flexible bookings from 1-10 nights during any season in any room type and save, splurge or come out even depending on the situation.

So my take home is that if you own high season weeks you are best not to convert/upgrade and if you want to travel during high season mainly, it is best not to buy points either.  I do think though that if you live close to one of the 8 resorts in the system and want to go there often that it may be worth buying resale points and then use Interval to try and trade into the other resorts(High season weeks may be very difficult though, and also, popular destinations. The sooner you get your request in the better as this will be be the only determinator because, there is no ambivelance toward TDI power because you already paid with your points knowing what power you will have).

Hope this helps somebody to make lemonade from lemons if you are past rescission or if you are weighing acquiring resale points versus a mandatory resort.


----------



## Venter (Nov 11, 2018)

I agree with maybe waiting to see what happens unless you are very sure that you will be happy with the terms and conditions that will not change. 

I do not want this to turn into a speculation thread but the more I researched the Starwood system(I also own Marriott and am enrolled and have a small amount of points) the more I think there will probably be some kind of conversion rate to use between the systems. They will likely charge a conversion fee per transaction, have an extra membership fee per year or make you buy Marriott points for the privelage to confert for free with the included club dues.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 11, 2018)

cvelasco said:


> So we just got pitched the new merger flex option to buy Marriott access with points. We would "upgrade" our 3 sheraton weeks to get flex points and easier access to resorts via interval. 15grand to upgrade. Will be sending rescission letter. Not convinced it is a good deal.Sales person sales marriott only offering for limited time but it looks like this program has been around awhile. Paperwork all days sheraton flex nothing about Marriott.
> 
> _[Duplicate post/topic; moved from Marriott forum. - SueDonJ]_



It sounds like you attended a presentation at a Sheraton property (or perhaps Westin) and were sold points in Sheraton Flex? If so, those have no access to book in to Marriott properties, regardless of whatever the sales person told you. Do send your rescission letter!


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Nov 11, 2018)

@Venter  What would it cost to buy resale for $15000 for the resort(s) they want and trade via Interval? OR save the $15,000 and deposit what they own into Interval? or rent for several years for $15000. Why would Flex be superior?

P.S. I know nothing about Flex so YMMV


----------



## Venter (Nov 11, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> @Venter  What would it cost to buy resale for $15000 for the resort(s) they want and trade via Interval? OR save the $15,000 and deposit what they own into Interval? or rent for several years for $15000. Why would Flex be superior?
> 
> P.S. I know nothing about Flex so YMMV


Sorry, I did not mean to say that they should not rescind.  I just wanted to make the point that sometimes we do not see value in something but other people may.


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 11, 2018)

Venter said:


> Others can chime in to correct me if I am wrong. I understand that a Flex point = a Staroption = an Interval point. Therefore the cost of a week will be whatever the interval points chart dictate for a week in a certain season and size.
> 
> This article shows the points charts for Marriott, Hyatt and Starwood.
> http://www.thetimeshareguru.com/blo...rams-for-exchanging-in-interval-international
> ...



I am not clear what you are trying to convey here.  I think you are mistaken about high vs. mid vs. low season MF.

If you own a high season ski week, and then you always want to go there during high season, keep the week.  MF for a week does not change whether you own a high vs. mid vs. low season. 

If you want to own Sheraton Flex points, MF is paid per point.  If you go during high season, you will need to more points.  MF per point does not change, only point requirement changes depending on when you want to book your stay.  If you want to stay during high season you will need more points to book and as such it costs more.


----------



## Venter (Nov 11, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> I am not clear what you are trying to convey here.  I think you are mistaken about high vs. mid vs. low season MF.
> 
> If you own a high season ski week, and then you always want to go there during high season, keep the week.  MF for a week does not change whether you own a high vs. mid vs. low season.
> 
> If you want to own Sheraton Flex points, MF is paid per point.  If you go during high season, you will need to more points.  MF per point does not change, only point requirement changes depending on when you want to book your stay.  If you want to stay during high season you will need more points to book and as such it costs more.


 In some of the other threads it seemed as if the sale schpiel was about lowering MFs by giving back your week and getting points. This is what mean by it.

My point excactly. A point price is a point price except if you compare it to a week and the price/Staroption you get after MF for that week.
My example is that there is a free week available here on Tugg at one of the three CO resorts during summer season. I considered taking this week but then when I calculated the cost per Staroptions I realized it would make more sense to get resale Flex options that I could use flexibly but at nearly the same cost and at different venues. This reasoning may apply to someone who lives near the Florida resorts or the Mertle Beach property.


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 11, 2018)

Venter said:


> In some of the other threads it seemed as if the sale schpiel was about lowering MFs by giving back your week and getting points. This is what mean by it.
> 
> My point excactly. A point price is a point price except if you compare it to a week and the price/Staroption you get after MF for that week.
> My example is that there is a free week available here on Tugg at one of the three CO resorts during summer season. I considered taking this week but then when I calculated the cost per Staroptions I realized it would make more sense to get resale Flex options that I could use flexibly but at nearly the same cost and at different venues. This reasoning may apply to someone who lives near the Florida resorts or the Mertle Beach property.



Can Flex MF be lower than using multiple low season mandatory weeks to book a high season stay? Absolutely.


----------



## Venter (Nov 11, 2018)

I do mot want to go of topic. I have been a member for a while but you will see that my posts are not many. It is mainly that I like to feel confident about my perspective before posting. This is because, Tuggers are great at helping but can sometimes seem as if their views are the only ones that matter. I think specifically of a thread where somebody critisized bogey21 for always making the same point and not agreeing with it. If bogey21 then stops posting this site will be poorer because not everybody's views and knowledge will be available so that those reading it can make up their own minds after taking all into consideration.


----------



## YYJMSP (Nov 11, 2018)

Venter said:


> Others can chime in to correct me if I am wrong. I understand that a Flex point = a Staroption = an Interval point. Therefore the cost of a week will be whatever the interval points chart dictate for a week in a certain season and size.
> 
> This article shows the points charts for Marriott, Hyatt and Starwood.
> http://www.thetimeshareguru.com/blo...rams-for-exchanging-in-interval-international
> One can deposit all your points and even combine them from year to year as far as I understand.  I think points have to be used within two years though.



key problem with that article is that they are comparing apples to tractors to paper napkins.

"For this analysis, we will assume that we have 4,500 Marriott Vacation Club points, 1,300 Hyatt Vacation Club points and 110,000 Vistana StarOptions."

you need to convert these three point system values to some common currency to actually compare them.  a better way of doing this would be to compare what $1000 of MFs gets you for each system.  i'm going to assume 4500 and 1300 and 110000 points in the three systems don't cost the same, so how on earth can you compare those specific values...


----------



## Venter (Nov 11, 2018)

Yes, .I agree somewhat. I really linked the article for the charts which was hard for me to find.

On merrit and from what I read on the Hyatt forum they do have a good deal with Interval.

2000 -2200 is what you get for most high value weeks in Hyatt.
As .marriott owner I did not think that points used in Interval were very good value but, then again, I do not own points rich weeks.
With Sheraton it at least looks fair to het h high value exchange for another and have a little left over.


----------



## cvelasco (Nov 12, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Rescind now. Your heirs are not required to accept your timeshare Total lie
> 
> Hurry before your deadline else you will be locked in.
> 
> ...


omg thank YOU SO MUCH . i AM SO ANGRY that after over 20 years owning a starwood property I fell for this deception! I thought this was  a new MAriott program that would allow us more flexibility only to find out they tried to swindle us out of our expensive Princeville, and Keirland properties to switch to a flex with Sheraton that does not allow us to even look at any other properties on the Vistana signature website! 150000 to DOWNGRADE us to the flex program. What a sham. I marched back to the sales office and gave them their kindle and we signed the rescind letter there. But because of the deception I am also sending a duplicate letter to the address on the contract. I do not trust them to get paperwork done. So I mad I fell for it. I knew after a quick TUG search about the flex program that something was wrong. I do feel Mariott will change our system in the future but for now I am sticking with what I have. Thanks again for helping us avoid a costly mistake!


----------



## Maui_ed (Nov 12, 2018)

cvelasco said:


> omg thank YOU SO MUCH . i AM SO ANGRY that after over 20 years owning a starwood property I fell for this deception! I thought this was  a new MAriott program that would allow us more flexibility only to find out they tried to swindle us out of our expensive Princeville, and Keirland properties to switch to a flex with Sheraton that does not allow us to even look at any other properties on the Vistana signature website! 150000 to DOWNGRADE us to the flex program. What a sham. I marched back to the sales office and gave them their kindle and we signed the rescind letter there. But because of the deception I am also sending a duplicate letter to the address on the contract. I do not trust them to get paperwork done. So I mad I fell for it. I knew after a quick TUG search about the flex program that something was wrong. I do feel Mariott will change our system in the future but for now I am sticking with what I have. Thanks again for helping us avoid a costly mistake!


I have never been through the rescission process but from the feedback of others on this site, Vistana has always been very good about accepting prospective buyer's rescission notices.  Glad you were able to back out in time.


----------



## Balaji (Feb 11, 2019)

Hello All,

I have a similar story to tell...

Yes.. i was coerced into signing up for a vacation ownership plan with vistana on the 28th of January 2019 while on vacation to Orlando, Florida.
I returned back on the 30th and after some research (thanks to tugbbs) soon realized that what i had signed up for was not worth..so i sent in my rescind mail (certified USPS post) on the 2nd February, which was delivered on the 5th of February (well within the 10 day policy for rescinding)
Today i.e 11th February i get a mail from Vistana, asking me to complete the bank detail formalities for the loan processing.
I dont know what to make of it - should i keep quiet and ignore that? or should i call them and check on the status of my rescind request?

Thanks for helping...


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 12, 2019)

By "bank detail formalities" are they asking you for info for your *refund,* or what?   If that's not what they are asking for, you should ignore it and sit tight, because they probably just haven't had time to process your revision/refund, yet.  Vistana it a reputable company that follows the law, and if you rescinded property, you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## Balaji (Feb 12, 2019)

Thanks!
While signing up, i did not provide my bank account number and routing number to set up auto pay for the monthly loan payments. I had told them i would need to check and update later. So they sent a mail requesting for the same.
I would just ignore that and sit tight waiting for my refund to be processed.

Another update: today morning i got an email from them welcoming me to the vistana owner services team. i guess this might be one of their automated emails.

Thanks again.


----------



## Joshadelic (Feb 13, 2019)

Long story short... I played their game better than they could and ended up with 162,000 annual StarOptions (or whatever they're called these days) and about 150,000 SPG (hotel) points (equal to 450,000 of today's points). I spent almost exactly a total of $10,000.

If you have any reservations whatsoever, rescind. It's not like you can't buy it back if you have another bout of poor decision making. Don't take it personally. Most of us have done it before. They make it confusing on purpose. A timeshare salesman is a lower life form than a used care salesman - which I've been. And, yes, everything you've heard about that job is 100% true.


----------



## Balaji (Feb 18, 2019)

Hello everyone!

update - today morning i got a pleasant surprise...i got an alert from my bank about the refund from vistana (sheraton flex plan) ...its much much less than the 45 day time period...in fact it has been just over a week since i sent in my rescind letter .. thanks to TUGBBS...

Cheers!


----------



## Kate555 (Apr 4, 2019)

Hi. Balaji.
I have same situation. I want to cancel my sheraton flex vacation. Did you write a similar letter as below?

Gentlemen:  
Regarding contract "123" for purchase of a timeshare at "ABC" resort. 
We are exercising our legal right to cancel this contract. We expect a full refund of our deposit of "$123." 
Do not make any additional charges to my credit card. Please confirm my legal rescission in writing. 

Sincerely, 
John Husband Jane Wife

And what else did you send with the letter? Because I got kindle already used amd threw the packing box 

Please help me.




Balaji said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> update - today morning i got a pleasant surprise...i got an alert from my bank about the refund from vistana (sheraton flex plan) ...its much much less than the 45 day time period...in fact it has been just over a week since i sent in my rescind letter .. thanks to TUGBBS...
> 
> Cheers!





Balaji said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> update - today morning i got a pleasant surprise...i got an alert from my bank about the refund from vistana (sheraton flex plan) ...its much much less than the 45 day time period...in fact it has been just over a week since i sent in my rescind letter .. thanks to TUGBBS...
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 4, 2019)

You need to mail your rescission and get a return receipt.  It's very important that you get that proof.  There should be paperwork in the packet of papers (ridiculously huge pile of stuff you get) that tells you the way to rescind.  So important that you mail to the correct place, have the form you need (if there is one), and that you get proof of receipt.  They might otherwise claim they never got it.


----------



## Kate555 (Apr 4, 2019)

Hi. rickandcindy23

I will mail the rescission tomorrow but how can I get a return receipt exactly? I will send a letter by registered canada post office and will keep the tracking number and receipt of payment. You mean this receipt? 



rickandcindy23 said:


> You need to mail your rescission and get a return receipt.  It's very important that you get that proof.  There should be paperwork in the packet of papers (ridiculously huge pile of stuff you get) that tells you the way to rescind.  So important that you mail to the correct place, have the form you need (if there is one), and that you get proof of receipt.  They might otherwise claim they never got it.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 4, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> You need to mail your rescission and get a return receipt.  It's very important that you get that proof.  There should be paperwork in the packet of papers (ridiculously huge pile of stuff you get) that tells you the way to rescind.  So important that you mail to the correct place, have the form you need (if there is one), and that you get proof of receipt.  They might otherwise claim they never got it.



While it is good to follow instruction as per recession - VSE is a reputable company and won’t claim they never received it. More important, get that rececession letter sent in time.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 4, 2019)

As to the Kindle - let them request it back.  Generally, they do not care - price if doing business. You likely will not hear back.  Your down payment will be sent back by whatever process you used to make it.

Congrats on finding TUG in time.
Rescind
Research 
Resale


----------



## Karen G (Apr 4, 2019)

Kate555 said:


> Hi. rickandcindy23
> 
> I will mail the rescission tomorrow but how can I get a return receipt exactly? I will send a letter by registered canada post office and will keep the tracking number and receipt of payment. You mean this receipt?


Yes, that is the receipt you need--the one from the post office showing the date you mailed the letter.


----------



## Kate555 (Apr 4, 2019)

Ok got it  Thank you so much for you guys. I will send the letter tomorrow! And will update if I get any news from them. 
Thanks again.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 4, 2019)

grats on rescinding in time and saving thousands.


----------



## Kate555 (Apr 18, 2019)

Hi. 
Finally I could cancel the contract and got back the money to my credit card. It was quicker than I expected. I sent a letter exactly like the above. All is good now. 
Thank you guys!


----------



## KACTravels (Apr 18, 2019)

Congratulations!


----------

